# Java HMO



## newted (Jun 12, 2004)

is this a free subscription?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

http://javahmo.sourceforge.net/license.html


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

JavaHMO is an alternate HMO server to run on your Mac/PC instead of the TiVo-supplied server. You still need to have HMO on the TiVo client, which is now free. 

It has nothing to do with replacing the TiVo service, if that is what you are asking.


----------



## newted (Jun 12, 2004)

when you say tivo client your saying on my desk top correct?

it is on there, also Java is asking for a login name and password??

ted


----------



## newted (Jun 12, 2004)

it is asking me for user name and password... 

what could it be?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

If you have enabled authentication for connecting to the configuration GUI, then the default username and password is: admin


----------



## newted (Jun 12, 2004)

nope, that doesn't work either.... i feel realy stupid here..


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Another process might have grabbed the default port 8081. 
Try to connection to the next available port:
http://localhost:8082/configure


----------



## newted (Jun 12, 2004)

also, i am still having problems with the server cofiguration from tivo there is no config box thats drops down to configure...

times out and no Beacon found....


----------



## newted (Jun 12, 2004)

ip on tivo is 192.168.1.101


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

why don't you download the tivo software first, and get that working, just to see what it is supposed to do, and then try to download java hmo?


----------



## newted (Jun 12, 2004)

i did DL the software, about 15 times now..............

it is like missing some of the files, no tray icon and no config box drop down... i deleted the java until i get this resolved.


----------



## rudiger (Feb 6, 2002)

Down load the Tivo Desktop software first from here:

http://www.tivo.com/4.9.4.1.asp

Install it and see it that works. If it does, then follow the instructions for JavaHMO located here:

http://javahmo.sourceforge.net/install.html

hope this helps,

rudiger


----------



## newted (Jun 12, 2004)

did it.........same thing.........i swear part of the file is missing..


----------



## rudiger (Feb 6, 2002)

Check your computer.

1. What is your operating system?
2. Try turning off your antivirus software, then install Tivo desktop, then javahmo. 
3. Are you running a personal firewall? Try turning that off as well.
4. You say your IP on your Tivo is 192.168.1.101, does it say that from your router's administration setup?

keep at it,


rudiger


----------



## newted (Jun 12, 2004)

i don't know how to get into the router admin set up...it was all auto..

OS is XP...


----------



## rudiger (Feb 6, 2002)

You didn't answer my question about antivirus or personal firewall software, but it sounds like your computer is "locked down" somehow. Are you the Admin of this computer? 

You need to figure out how to use the router's administration, it will be helpful. Call the vendor's support number. Search Google to get that.


----------



## newted (Jun 12, 2004)

got it.... America online auto set up a magic router which blocked my beacon to my tivo, i deleted it and presto, everything works great..


----------



## ScottNY845 (Feb 4, 2002)

Hi:

Does the JavaHMO allow you to stream video files from your pc to the TIVO?

Thanks:
Scott


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ScottNY845 _
> *Hi:
> 
> Does the JavaHMO allow you to stream video files from your pc to the TIVO?
> ...


No


----------



## newted (Jun 12, 2004)

here is the update................... i have tivo hmo installed and working, the auto router from aol was preventing my tivo beacon from conecting, it was called magic router green guy top hat, i deleted it and now my tivo has been working great............ now i want to add the java hmo..........

i have downloaded it a few times and tried to set it up and all i end up getting is the 4 little boxes where it seems to be like add ons, some game things, and a drawing thing which seems to be very confusing......... any ideas? no streaming no conection no attempt to url any page........

no java hmo anything.............


----------



## Your User Name: (Nov 19, 2003)

Question: is there a way to stream music from the Web? I tried to plug an URL into the Audio section and the Configurer accepted the path, but my Tivo gives me an error when I try to connect. The URL looks like this:

http://www.music.com/radio/listen.m3u

This is merely an example. The reason it isn't working is not because it is a dead link.


----------



## drhump (Oct 13, 2003)

i have gotten several internet radio streams to work.

i'm not in front of my PC or my TiVo right now, but my recollection is that i created an m3u playlist file that had the URL of the mp3 stream as the file in the playlist.

for example, i created a playlist titled LivePhish.m3u, and then published that playlist in JavaHMO. the only track in the playlist is:

http://radio.livephish.com:8000

does this make sense?


----------



## Your User Name: (Nov 19, 2003)

Ahhh, I figured it out. Thanks for the tips! :up:


----------



## Your User Name: (Nov 19, 2003)

Okay now the question becomes how can I stream Zappa Radio?

http://streaming.televizion.com/high-band.html


----------



## newted (Jun 12, 2004)

I hope i'm not bothering you.............. i know your probably getting tons of stuff about java hmo........... i have been triing for a while to set it up.............. 

You keep asking folks about sending logs of the java setup........ 

1.) my tivo hmo highspeed works great, comunicates with my pc. 
(Dell 4500 xp home edition Oct 2002) 

2.) Wired through a LiNKSYS router, adapter 200m.........

All works great!!!!!!!!!

Now the options Java HMO has,sound realy nice, i have only read about them and saw them in your original thread about the Java 1.1 and have seen the snap shots of the new abilities.......

Soooooooo......... I have tried installing Java HMO many times only to uninstall and reinstall, done a pc search and deleted everthing related to java.

1.) Draw 4 app, 
2.) Military game app, 
3.) Note pad app, and 
4.) Swingset2 app

now from what you have said before these are not part of the application software......


My tivo startup is off, (not in the task bar) my Beacon is stopped and disabled..........

i am at a loss............ 

can you assist? no local port 8081 shows up...

how do i config GUI?


----------



## sundevil67 (Oct 25, 2005)

I've downloaded this application, and almost have it working, but man is it hard to use. The documentation doesn't really provide any useful information about the most basic function. I don't want to listen to streaming audio, or do anything fancy. All I want to accomplish is to download the video files that I have recorded on my Tivo, onto my Mac. I can see all of the shortcuts to the .tivo files that I have recorded, but I can't actually get the files. Just the 4kb shortcuts. Anyone know how to do this? Thanks. I am desperate - there is no other way to do this on the Mac, so this application seems to be my only choice.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

JavaHMO is old. It has since been replaced by Galleon.

Dan


----------



## 6stringbass (Dec 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> JavaHMO is old. It has since been replaced by Galleon.
> 
> Dan


According to the Galleon page you must have Tivo software version 7.21 or higher to use it. Most of us in the DTivo world are at 6.22. That means JavaHMO is still usefull eh?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

sundevil67 said:


> I've downloaded this application, and almost have it working, but man is it hard to use. The documentation doesn't really provide any useful information about the most basic function. I don't want to listen to streaming audio, or do anything fancy. All I want to accomplish is to download the video files that I have recorded on my Tivo, onto my Mac. I can see all of the shortcuts to the .tivo files that I have recorded, but I can't actually get the files. Just the 4kb shortcuts. Anyone know how to do this? Thanks. I am desperate - there is no other way to do this on the Mac, so this application seems to be my only choice.


it wouldn't matter anyway since you can't actually watch the video or burn it in a viewable format on a mac.
There is no tivo to go for mac yet.
JHMO and Galleon for that matter are useless for video extraction for mac users until Tivo Releases the decrypter for OS X.


----------



## john52il (Jul 7, 2002)

I continue to be immensely intrigued and frustrated by Galleon. I had it working perfectly (as perfectly as it ever has), three days ago. Now it says I don't have the ports I need correctly configured in my firewall. I have checked all the port config info on Galleon's site. Frankly I don't know what to do with the info. I disable my Norton Firewall and still get the same error. I guess I'm too computer illiterate to know what to do about the ports. Is there any way to get this thing going? I am running v 7.2.2, on a Series 2 Tivo brand box. Please help!


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Is your windows firewall on???


----------



## john52il (Jul 7, 2002)

no, windows firewall is definitely not on. Any other ideas?


----------



## john52il (Jul 7, 2002)

I previously read here or on Galleon's support pages that I should NOT have Tivo Desktop running if I want Galleon to work. Is this true? Does it matter?
Thanks!


----------



## john52il (Jul 7, 2002)

I just deleted Galleon and re-installed it. It works now. I hope this doesn't happen again!


----------



## Sam Ray (Jul 30, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> JavaHMO is old. It has since been replaced by Galleon.
> 
> Dan


That link now goes to an explicit adult site.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sam Ray said:


> That link now goes to an explicit adult site.


Thanks for letting me know. Link removed


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

If you still want Galleon (assuming it still even works) it can be found here:

Galleon TiVo Media Server

and I have a clone here:

jradwan/tivo-galleon


----------

